#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Erro IDU RTN910 Huawei

## rwn

Boa tarde pessoal,

Vocês sabem o que é esse erro na IDU RTN910 da Huawei? 




Não consigo excluir esta configuração antiga da ISU. Já verifiquei de tudo. Tinha outras configurações e placas antigas que consegui remover sem nenhum problema, apenas este slot está dando erro.

Obrigado desde já.

----------


## Betorf

verificou as configurações de e-lan ou mpls ? talvez tenha alguma configuração que não deixa remover a placa .

----------


## Ironzinho

Me chama no whats que arrumo pra vc 64 92117453

----------

